# New Photo from my 3 inch 8x10 Pinhole



## Dick Sanders

*North Shore Yacht Club* at the Salton Sea in the Southern California Desert (Feb 2009). The mid-century modern architect, Albert Frey, designed this building. The Salton Sea was once a beautiful boating and fishing recreational area, but it's a ghost town now because the sea was badly polluted by agricultural runoff years ago. Agri is big business in California. Bigger than boating. 

I made this with my 3 inch 8x10 Leonardo Pinhole camera at about 8 a.m. It might look as though I'm 50 feet from the building, but I'm just 15 feet away. The exposure was 3.25 minutes on Ilford HP-5 with a red filter (I bounced the shutter that came with this camera in favor of a 67mm filter holder that I glued to the front, so I could add a filter and lenscap). Processed in Kodak xTol. Scanned with Epson V-750 Pro. 







Comments or questions welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## terri

Terrific pinhole! So much drama added from the sunrays. The red filter really helped here. :thumbup:

Great job!


----------



## Dick Sanders

*Thanks, Terri.* They do look like sunrays, but those are clouds rolling overhead, and they were just on the one side. For fun, I copied the left sky in Photoshop, flopped it, and laid it over the right side. But it looked like a poster for a science fiction movie. So, I kept it natural.


----------



## christopher walrath

I'm getting ready to start messing with some 4x5 PH stuff.  I love your photographs, Dick.  Hey, you've inspired me!

Great job, Dude.


----------



## terri

Dick Sanders said:


> *Thanks, Terri.* They do look like sunrays, but those are clouds rolling overhead, and they were just on the one side. For fun, I copied the left sky in Photoshop, flopped it, and laid it over the right side. But it looked like a poster for a science fiction movie. So, I kept it natural.


Well, duh!!! You did say an over 3 minute exposure, didn't you?  Of course they are clouds. But I like the idea of them sunrays for the drama. :sillysmi:

It might have been a little overkill to add the PS you just mentioned. I'm glad you chose to leave it alone.


----------



## Dick Sanders

*Thanks, Chris!* Glad I could help in the inspiration dept. 

*Terri* -- I agree. I'm frequently in a PhotoShop class where the others are heavily manipulating their images, while I stick to more modest dodging, burning, and spotting. Once in a while, I succumb to their influence and try something, but I usually hate the result. This is better natural.


----------

